

Monty Hall Problem Explained in Video - vlad
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhlc7peGlGg

======
vlad
We watched this video in class this semester. I had already heard of the
problem from reading Marilyn Vos Savant's articles in high school about it.
<http://math.ucsd.edu/~crypto/Monty/montybg.html>

